# I want a Beasts of Chaos army



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

So what's up with these guys? I'm really interested in getting them, but I have some concerns. They seem to be monstrously unpopular. Why, is there something wrong with their book? When did the book come out? Any chance of an update soon?

How do these guys play? Any strengths or weaknesses you can tell me?

Thanks!


----------



## twinlinked (Oct 12, 2008)

(i trust you are talking abotu the fantasy army)

They play ok, 
i picked up an army a few years back and i have played them say a dozen times, i dunno what it is i just didn't click with them,

they do pretty well and are pretty tough too, but i'm not sure i just don't especialy enjoy playing as them,

could partly be because i have 2 other fantasy army that i prefer,

tahts my 2 cents,

A.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

The problem with their book is it was designed as being a part of the greater "hordes of chaos" in mind. Basically back when warriors, demons, and beasts were all one army. As such, they can lack necessary units simply because those units have been spun off into their own, now incompatible armies. 

Despite that, they still do fairly well for themselves, lots of skirmishers, scouts, abilities to come in from sides of the board, and some really hard hitters as well. Tuskgor chariots are great fun, and access to tons of monsters like dragon ogres and shaggoths. Probably the best way to describe the army would be ambushers. The line is almost full metals though, with only gors and ungors (to my knowledge, don't know TOO much bout them) in plastics. They're really good looking metals, but it's a pricy army to assemble. The other problem is they are supposedly one of the armies up for a revision next year, possibly after lizardmen, so people are waiting for the new plastics.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Beasts can work well but due to the changes in the game in general and the seperating of the chaos factions there are a few things to note. 

Full skirmish/ ambush armies lack hitting power and will bounce off in most combats.

Bestigors are a must, beasts used to play very differently to other armies but in order to stay in the game you now need to have more rank and file units.

Choose wisely with the specialist units there are plenty to choose from.

But all this said i still pick up my beasts book and have another look, they are a great army full of personality and modelling oppertuinities.


----------



## matiec (Oct 7, 2008)

rdorneman said:


> So what's up with these guys? I'm really interested in getting them, but I have some concerns. They seem to be monstrously unpopular. Why, is there something wrong with their book? When did the book come out? Any chance of an update soon?
> 
> How do these guys play? Any strengths or weaknesses you can tell me?
> 
> Thanks!


I have been playing with beasts for a while they are my favourite guys, don't think a new book is due anytime as they already fit in with the split up of chaos into deamons, mortals, and beasts etc...so don't expect any changes.

I have played against a lot of different armies and I do think the beasts in general are slightly under valued in the book, toughness and strength are definately under rated relative to some other armies, remembering that they were originally an add on to Chaos mortal this is understanding. The other big issue is leadership and it takes really carefully management, army standard and close co-ordination with general etc to stop them running away. Final negative is the lack of any kind of ranged weapons other than magic. 

On the positive side there are lots of realy good troops, minotaurs are excellent, bestigors can hold their own against most units, make sure you get a giant, and lots of tuskgor chariots although a bit a hit and miss they can turn/win a battle in one turn. I try and have lots of hounds to distract fire and tie up cannon or bolt thrower crews. The other key is to get the various herds into battle and co-ordinated, I tend to have them all with double weapons.

My most enjoyable/competitive battles tend to be against orks, ogres, empire and to some extent elves, beasts (mine anyway) seem to struggle against dwarves, vampires and Bretonnians.


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

I was browsing GW's site today, and after taking a good look at the minis for the BOC, I think I'll wait for an update. I mean seriously, some of those guys are ancient. Not to mention the amount of metal I'd have to buy. As it is now, that's one expensive army to build.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

beasts rely on getting the charge and even thenm you have to be picky about what you charge they are almost as squishy as elves except khors who rule!


----------



## twinlinked (Oct 12, 2008)

i have a beasts army, all metal, i would sell u if you are ever in ottawa, or coming here, PM me they are really nice

A.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The Morgur beast of chaos type list of annoyance will probably get more of an outing now what with plastic chaos hounds and plastic spawn are more available though which is probable a bad thing as Morgur has so many special rules that are easy to exploit its one of the few army builds that give the whole army a bad name but it is probably one of the cheapest ways to build a BOC army as it uses mostly plastic units.


----------

